

No, sugar doesn't make kids hyperactive (American Medical Assoc. 1995) - dclaysmith
http://jama.ama-assn.org/content/274/20/1617.abstract

======
pbhjpbhj
I've seen similar reports about caffeine - which makes our observation about
parties interesting.

A business I'm director of hosts parties, we used to have coke as a drink
option at parties. The kids who had coke went crazy hyper compared to those
who didn't. Same observation across multiple ages at multiple parties. We
stopped serving coke (water, lemonade or fanta orange instead) and behaviour
improved markedly.

If I'm feeling low in energy and want a pick up I'll reach for something
sugary. It seems to work. Could be a placebo.

I'm going to guess that this hinges around what one terms hyperactive. Also if
sweetener has the similar effect then any effect of sugar will be masked in
these studies. Perhaps it's sweet things that make you hyper?

------
dclaysmith
"The strong belief of parents may be due to expectancy and common
association."

